# Saxonia 35 mm or 37 mm white gold; which movement is better overalls?



## Pun

Hi. I've not yet bought an ALS and the itch is again bothering me. I've shortlisted these two Saxonia white gold watches. Personally I prefer smaller dials therefore 35 mm with small second dial is leading but if 37 mm movement is better in finish and quality then 2 mm may not matter. Please advise what you would have decided between these two and oblige. Thanks.


----------



## CFR

I assume you mean the Saxonia Thin (201.027) in 37mm vs. the regular Saxonia (219.026). For help with reference numbers, click the "ANNUAL PRICES" or "HISTORIC DATA" tab here on the spreadsheet at http://goo.gl/vWFC7Q (currently produced models are priced in red). Personally I'd get the 35mm version. I really like having a seconds hand, which the 37mm Saxonia Thin lacks, and the 35mm version is a beautifully proportioned watch. My friend Ian got a 35mm in WG a little over a year ago, and he wrote a really nice review that you can read here. If it matters to you, though, I believe the Saxonia Thin does have a movement with an in-house Lange balance (L093.1), whereas the 35mm Saxonia does not (L941.1). You can see the movement characteristics by clicking the "MOVEMENTS" tab on the spreadsheet linked earlier. I don't think you'll find really significant differences in quality or finish of the movement.


----------



## Pun

Thanks a lot dear. You've given enough material to me to study and take a very informed decision. Your help is highly appreciated. Thanks. Regards


----------



## bar2020

That's an incredible chart of information. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## CFR

Sure thing! On days like today, it's a pain to keep it updated!


----------



## TJMike

I am also pondering this decision. CFR your spreadsheet is exceptional; thank you.


----------



## CFR

Thanks for the kind words!


----------



## dantan

Pun, did you end up purchasing an A. Lange & Sohne?

I think that I might be edging closer to one.


----------



## mlcor

Lange claims that they dedicate the same amount of time finishing all of their movements, regardless of price point. Of course, the more complicated movements will look more impressive by definition, especially the chronographs, since they expose all of their movements (no three quarter plate). Certainly mine, being a mid range model at best (Saxonia Moon Phase), is quite impressive, the best of what I own (and I own other high end brands).


----------



## Pun

dantan said:


> Pun, did you end up purchasing an A. Lange & Sohne?
> 
> I think that I might be edging closer to one.


No dear, I couldn't get one at the right time with my AD. Then I bought a Reverso TT 1931 and Railmaster LE since I posted this thread.

I would have liked either a 37 mm thin white gold watch OR new *2018 blue copper dial,* that's amazing indeed, watch for myself. The newer copper watch being larger dial than my preference has saved me a small fortune till now.

I still believe there is a scope for a simple 35/37 mm ALS in my collection. I was baffled to read that you're reducing your collection to, may be, 3 watches!! My collection at present stands at around 20 watches but all have either a search behind or some other unique feature/emotion involved in them. Your culling of so many great pieces has really confused me indeed. Regards

P.S. I am sorry for replying late as I was on vacation and just missed your post


----------



## dantan

I think that I have surprised a fair few people.

To be honest, as wonderful and iconic as those Watches are, I simply wasn't wearing them enough.



Pun said:


> No dear, I couldn't get one at the right time with my AD. Then I bought a Reverso TT 1931 and Railmaster LE since I posted this thread.
> 
> I would have liked either a 37 mm thin white gold watch OR new *2018 blue copper dial,* that's amazing indeed, watch for myself. The newer copper watch being larger dial than my preference has saved me a small fortune till now.
> 
> I still believe there is a scope for a simple 35/37 mm ALS in my collection. I was baffled to read that you're reducing your collection to, may be, 3 watches!! My collection at present stands at around 20 watches but all have either a search behind or some other unique feature/emotion involved in them. Your culling of so many great pieces has really confused me indeed. Regards
> 
> P.S. I am sorry for replying late as I was on vacation and just missed your post


----------



## Pun

Many congratulations on new 1815 up/down watch. It's a class apart. Your choice is really admirable indeed. Wear and enjoy it in good health.


----------



## dantan

Pun said:


> Many congratulations on new 1815 up/down watch. It's a class apart. Your choice is really admirable indeed. Wear and enjoy it in good health.


Thank you very much!

Hope that you will get an A. Lange & Sohne one day.


----------



## Pun

dantan said:


> Pun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many congratulations on new 1815 up/down watch. It's a class apart. Your choice is really admirable indeed. Wear and enjoy it in good health.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much!
> 
> Hope that you will get an A. Lange & Sohne one day.
Click to expand...

I don't know whether to thank you for your wishes or to worry about my wallet!?

ALS is indeed a great company as a whole. I don't know about Australia but here in India ALS doesn't have a service center. Watches are sent to the nearest service centrr at Dubai if you don't like an AD servicing your watch, that I personally abhor.

Buying a good watch is one part of the deal; maintaining it in good condition while enjoying it as well is altogether different proposition at times.


----------



## CFR

Pun, you might consider the older (preowned) 1815s, which were in your size range and are much less expensive than getting a new one. They are available in regular 1815 style as well as Up/Down style. I'd suggest you consider a preowned ref. no. 206.025, which is platinum with silver dial, 36mm diameter and only 7.5mm thick. They are easy to find, and they cost far less money than a new white gold 1815 would cost. The 206.025 is a really beautiful, classic watch. And the Up/Down version is 221.025.


----------



## dantan

Pun said:


> I don't know whether to thank you for your wishes or to worry about my wallet!?
> 
> ALS is indeed a great company as a whole. I don't know about Australia but here in India ALS doesn't have a service center. Watches are sent to the nearest service centrr at Dubai if you don't like an AD servicing your watch, that I personally abhor.
> 
> Buying a good watch is one part of the deal; maintaining it in good condition while enjoying it as well is altogether different proposition at times.


You make very good points here!

I should start thinking more about these things.

What high-end brands are well-represented in India, which would be suitable for Servicing, etc?

Patek Philippe, Vacheron Constantin, Audemars Piguet?


----------



## Pun

CFR said:


> Pun, you might consider the older (preowned) 1815s, which were in your size range and are much less expensive than getting a new one. They are available in regular 1815 style as well as Up/Down style. I'd suggest you consider a preowned ref. no. 206.025, which is platinum with silver dial, 36mm diameter and only 7.5mm thick. They are easy to find, and they cost far less money than a new white gold 1815 would cost. The 206.025 is a really beautiful, classic watch. And the Up/Down version is 221.025.


You are so considerate dear friend. Thanks for your splendid advise. I'm sorry we don't have a pre-owned watch market in India as developed as it is in the First World. ALS is not popular brand here.

If I buy from some forum member from outside India, our customs rules etc are not very reasonable as yet. I may end up paying much more than what I was trying to save!!

That is possible only if I arrange a deal and then visit the seller's country to pick up watch in person or he gets it delivered by hand to me. That's wishing too much for seller I believe.


----------



## CFR

Yes, it sounds like an ordeal! Your idea about visiting the seller's country to retrieve may be the best method.


----------



## Pun

dantan said:


> Pun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know whether to thank you for your wishes or to worry about my wallet!?
> 
> ALS is indeed a great company as a whole. I don't know about Australia but here in India ALS doesn't have a service center. Watches are sent to the nearest service centrr at Dubai if you don't like an AD servicing your watch, that I personally abhor.
> 
> Buying a good watch is one part of the deal; maintaining it in good condition while enjoying it as well is altogether different proposition at times.
> 
> 
> 
> You make very good points here!
> 
> I should start thinking more about these things.
> 
> What high-end brands are well-represented in India, which would be suitable for Servicing, etc?
> 
> Patek Philippe, Vacheron Constantin, Audemars Piguet?
Click to expand...

The most famous brands, volume wise, are Longines, Rolex, Omega, Rado etc.

Patek officially is not present here, though they are planning to open a Boutique in Delhi.

ALS is opening a AD operated Boutique and is also present through few AD in major cities.

VC and AP are present through ADs and serving niche customer base.

My AD sells a good number of Bréguet VC ALS Cartier Bulgari Chopard IWC Hublot B&R Breitling JLC and UN each year. Other tier two luxury watch brands like Tissot Rado etc also have a good market share among Swiss watch sales in India.

Swatch group has its own service center here in Delhi. Rolex has one at Mumbai. The most problematic brands for attention here belong to the Richemont group. They don't have proper service facilities here and depend on the AD staff who are technically trained by the brands but I have very sad and pathetic experience with them.

Anyway the market is growing at a decent pace as well, therefore, all brands may gradually come to India with owned boutiques and service centres.


----------



## WestleyMark

I think the dealer in Bandra is giving up ALS. I was there over Christmas hoping to see the smaller dials (never in stock in Oman) but they had only one piece and said they were not getting more.



Pun said:


> The most famous brands, volume wise, are Longines, Rolex, Omega, Rado etc.
> 
> Patek officially is not present here, though they are planning to open a Boutique in Delhi.
> 
> ALS is opening a AD operated Boutique and is also present through few AD in major cities.
> 
> VC and AP are present through ADs and serving niche customer base.
> 
> My AD sells a good number of Bréguet VC ALS Cartier Bulgari Chopard IWC Hublot B&R Breitling JLC and UN each year. Other tier two luxury watch brands like Tissot Rado etc also have a good market share among Swiss watch sales in India.
> 
> Swatch group has its own service center here in Delhi. Rolex has one at Mumbai. The most problematic brands for attention here belong to the Richemont group. They don't have proper service facilities here and depend on the AD staff who are technically trained by the brands but I have very sad and pathetic experience with them.
> 
> Anyway the market is growing at a decent pace as well, therefore, all brands may gradually come to India with owned boutiques and service centres.


----------

